# Trim Tabs not working?



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I just bought a boat yesterday and the trim tabs are not working. Neither one of them are working so that leads me to believe that it is something electrical. 

Does anyone having any general tips for troubleshooting this issue? I have tried to check all the fuses I can find, so unless there is one I am missing that is not it. I may just end up taking it somewhere to get looked at so I can get it fixed properly.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

If you call me tomorrow I'll try to help you on the phone, otherwise I would be glad to look at it as well


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Get a 12v test light and check for power at the pump/motor. If not track the wire back to the source and repair/replace. Also remember if you poke a hole in wiring use some liquid elecrical tape to seal to prevent future problems.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips.

I will probably give you a call tomorrow. I would like to have the boat running perfectly before it warms up.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

First we must know "WHAT" trim tabs you have? The brand.

Bennett
Lenco


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

They are Lenco, I can get the model number later today if I need to.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Call Lenco Tech line (I'll see if I can find their number for you). They had some defective control boxes that would let moisture in. I called them and in less than a week had a brand new $300 box no questions asked.

Do a search on this forum and you will find more information.

Good luck

Sent you a pm with their number!!!


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

swander said:


> Call Lenco Tech line (I'll see if I can find their number for you). They had some defective control boxes that would let moisture in. I called them and in less than a week had a brand new $300 box no questions asked.
> 
> Do a search on this forum and you will find more information.
> 
> ...


I have called them and left a message hopefully they will get back to me.




Also I did a little troubleshooting today. I first checked and I had 12V going into the control box.

Next I disconnected power to the control box and applied the 12V to the actuators. Neither of the actuators would extend or retract. They did not move at all.

I then used an ohmeter to check for continuity through the wires and I was getting around 55 ohms through each tabs.

Is there anything else I can try before just replacing everything?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like the control module is bad. We sell 'em approx. $140!!!


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Sounds like the control module is bad. We sell 'em approx. $140!!!


Thanks for welding my motor up it looks great.

I think I'll replace the module next. I was just following the trouble shooting tips on lencos web site. None if it worked. I wanted to make sure the whole system wasn't shot. They said the actuators should extend if I hooked them straight too the battery but they didn't.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

jer4011 said:


> Thanks for welding my motor up it looks great.
> 
> I think I'll replace the module next. I was just following the trouble shooting tips on lencos web site. None if it worked. I wanted to make sure the whole system wasn't shot. They said the actuators should extend if I hooked them straight too the battery but they didn't.


I fail to see how a new control module will help if Lenco said that the actuators should extend connected directly to the battery. Doesn't connecting the actuators directly bypass the control module? Have you tried reversing the polarity. Maybe when you connected the wires, the motor was trying to retract an actuator which was already retracted. Could you hear the actuator motor operating? The motors in the actuator are DC motors and all it takes is to reverse the polarity to make them turn in the opposite direction. Just a thought. I don't have the schematics for the system.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> I fail to see how a new control module will help if Lenco said that the actuators should extend connected directly to the battery. Doesn't connecting the actuators directly bypass the control module? Have you tried reversing the polarity. Maybe when you connected the wires, the motor was trying to retract an actuator which was already retracted. Could you hear the actuator motor operating? The motors in the actuator are DC motors and all it takes is to reverse the polarity to make them turn in the opposite direction. Just a thought. I don't have the schematics for the system.



The more I think about I think the whole system may just be shot. I did try and reverse the polarity and still got nothing out of either actuator. I couldn't actually hear if the motors were trying to work though, I was inside the center console when applying power to the leads.

I thought for sure it had to be an electrical problem if neither of the actuators would move. Oh well whenever I have free time again I will go and try to mess with it one more time.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

The odds of both motors failing at the same time are fairly low. Could there be bad connections between the center console where you're applying power and the actuators? Good luck. Hope you resolve the problem.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Did you call the number that I pm'd you? Seems to me that they answered when I called. I couldn't get mine to operate hooking direct either but when I put that new module on they worked fine. Good luck!


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> The odds of both motors failing at the same time are fairly low. Could there be bad connections between the center console where you're applying power and the actuators? Good luck. Hope you resolve the problem.


Yeah I think my next step will be to pull the wires back through and look for shorts. I thought it would be really strange for both to quit at one time.



swander said:


> Did you call the number that I pm'd you? Seems to me that they answered when I called. I couldn't get mine to operate hooking direct either but when I put that new module on they worked fine. Good luck!


Yeah I called and left them a message on Friday, hopefully they will get back to me soon. I also sent them an email. I just hate to purchase a new module if the whole system needs to be replaced.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

My comments on the module were based on your previous observation that, according to Lenco, the actuators would work when connected directly to a power source. 

I would bring up *Swander*'s comment during the discussion with Lenco's tech support. A new module might fix all your problems but, I would hate to spend the extra money on a module and the find out the problem lies elsewhere. I don't think electronic components are returnable.

I wouldn't pull the wires out just yet. Wait until you speak with Lenco. I looked at their website and the wires that connect the actuators to the control box seem to be single run wires with waterproof plug-and-play connectors. There is also an extension for longer runs. I'm assuming that the extension was not needed on your boat. As such, the the odds of a short or break are very small.

On the other hand, after speaking with Lenco's tech support you might find out that a new control module was all you really needed. :whistling:

Let me know how this turns out. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I will keep you posted. Thanks for all the advice. Hopefully I will hear from Lenco tomorrow.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Is your control module mounted with the wires comming out of the top or the side?


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

swander said:


> Is your control module mounted with the wires comming out of the top or the side?


They are coming out of the top. From what I have read it sounds like it was installed upside. I have searched the Lenco site a little more and found the model I have is apparently an older model. It is the model 124 (pre-deutsch). the wiring is a little more simple than that of the 124ssr.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Lenco made them with the wires comming out of the top and had problems with them. Make sure you tell them (Lenco) they come out of the top. If they wont replace it for free see if they will give you one for cost!! Good Luck!


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. 

I spoke with Lenco today and they are sending me 2 new actuators. They said I may need to replace the switch too, but I am going to test the old switch on the new actuators before spending the extra money. Hopefully the old switch will still do the job.


----------

